
New SoftBank tech fund falls far short of $108B fundraising goal - rememberlenny
https://www.wsj.com/articles/new-softbank-tech-fund-falls-far-short-of-108-billion-fundraising-goal-11581100669
======
thwiv
My big question, because the obvious "they screwed up royally with wework" has
been talked about ad nauseum, is what is their new strategy? What sorts of
start ups are they going to try to fund now? Is any startup that takes their
funding starting from a bit behind now, because of the stigma?

I don't keep up with the day to day gossip of VC, but I do find it
interesting, so I just want to see the next moves.

~~~
Apocryphon
Given all of the layoffs happening, it would seem like one of their first
steps is to tighten belts.

